# Frühlingsbepflanzung am Teich - Vorschläge??



## Binah (28. Aug. 2005)

Hi,

Jürgen und ich haben gestern am Teich die hohen Pflanzen zurückgeschnitten, "damit man unser Wasser wieder sieht".   
An einer Stelle war Zitronenmelisse, die hatte so starke Wurzeln, daß wir sie komplett entfernt haben.
An dieser Stelle blüht im Frühling niedrig ein weißer Moossteinbrech.
Jetzt haben wir eine leere Stelle ca. 30 x 30 cm, an die ich gerne einen höheren Frühlingsblüher pflanzen würde.
Mir schweben rosa __ Tulpen vor, aber irgenwie finde ich das nicht teichtypisch.  
Habt ihr Anregungen, welche Pflanzen da in Frage kommen?

Unten die Bilder vom besagten "Loch".   

Viele Grüsse
Dagmar


----------



## Klaus (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Dagmar, du wolltest zwar einen hohen Frühlingsboten, aber wie wäre es den mit Krokussen und Hostas. Die beiden lassen sich sehr gut kombinieren nach den einziehen der Krokusse treiben die Hostas aus so mit hast du nach der Blüte keine Kahle stelle und einen zweiten Blütenflor im Spätsommer. 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Thorsten (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Dagmar,

ich hätte da auch was... wird 40-50 cm hoch, blüht April-Mai.

Den Strauch habe ich direkt am Teich gepflanzt, wo er sich auch sehr gut macht.

Nun kommt das aaaaber, ich habe keine Ahnung was das für einer ist  8) 

Vieleicht weiss ja einer hier aus dem Forum welche "Gattung" das ist.


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Dagmar,

wie wäre es mit einer Azalee?? Wäre mein persönlicher Favorit.
Die gibt es in den unterschiedlichsten Farben, Wuchshöhen und Blühzeiten.
Auch werfen sie nicht soo viele Blätter ab; halbwegs wintergrün sind sie noch dazu! 
Ansonsten kommen noch __ Veilchen gut (sind aber seehr niedrig).
Als __ Frühblüher würden sich auch noch Hyazinthen anbieten.
Als __ Bodendecker gibt es eine Art Phlox, der wunderschöne fast immergrüne Kissen macht! Oft in violett bis rosa.... (davon gibt es bei Bedarf auch ein Foto)
Ein weiterer Bodendecker wäre __ Blaukissen (gibt es auch in rosa Varietäten).
Bei mir im Garten wächst noch etwas, was man als Mandelstrauch bezeichnen könnte. Blüht wie ein ungefülltes Mandelbäumchen und wird max. 60cm hoch. (ebenfalls Foto vorhanden)

Thorstens Pflanzen ist eine "__ Dreimasterblume".
Auch diese gibt es in den unterschiedlichsten Farben.
Die blühen recht lange... bis in den Sommer (beim Blühbeginn bin ich aber jetzt überfragt).
Eine __ Hosta würde sich bei Halbschatten auch gut eignen (ist aber kein Frühblüher).


----------



## Binah (29. Aug. 2005)

Hallo ihr drei,

danke für die schnelle Antwort und die schönen Vorschläge!

Ich glaube ich mache einen Mix, das was Klaus vorschlägt im Frühling niedrig, wahrscheinlich Krokusse und danach etwas höheres. Da finde ich Annetts Azalee gut (die kannte ich nur als Zimmerpflanze).
Bei Hostas habe ich etwas Bedenken, weil die teilweise weitausladend werden - obwohl sie wirklich schön sind.
Und der Beitrag von Thorsten war auch nicht umsonst. Ich habe so eine __ Dreimasterblume in dunkellila im Blumenbeet und wußte nie was es ist.
Danke nochmal und schöne sommerliche Tage am Teich,
wünscht euch Dagmar


----------



## Thorsten (29. Aug. 2005)

Hi Dagmar,

da hat uns Annett doch beide geholfen... wieder was schlauer  8)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Dagmar,

zwei frühblühende __ Zwiebelpflanzen für den Teichrand:
__ Märzenbecher (Leucojum vernum) und __ Schachbrettblume (Fritillaria meleagris)
Sind beides heimische Bewohner von Überschwemmungszonen an Flüssen und Bächen, vertragen daher ohne weiteres feuchten Boden (im gegensatz zu __ Tulpen, Krokussen)

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (31. Aug. 2005)

*re*

hallo
mein Tip : __ Funkien 



im Frühjahr spektakulärer Austrieb
im Sommer schön viel Laub
im Herbst ,wenn sonst schon das Meiste vorbei ist , schöne Blüten

im Winter    ......nix   8)

bei ordentlicher Rizomsperre geht auch Bambus 
oder
Gehölze , die sich malerisch übers Wasser neigen

 (oder dazu gezwungen werden !)

 :twisted: 

mfgk


----------



## Binah (31. Aug. 2005)

Hi,

danke Frank, also wahrscheinlich doch keine Krokusse?

Aber wenn ich nicht irre ist __ Hosta und Funkie dasselbe, oder??????

Dürfte man Lupinen nehmen, die finde ich Klasse?

Jetzt weiß ich bald gar nichts mehr.
Es gibt aber auch schöne Sachen.

Viele Grüße,
Dagmar


----------



## Klaus (31. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Frank, da hast du natürlich recht, Krokusse sind für feuchte Standorte ziemlich ungeeignet. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, das die Pflanzlücke sich hinter der Folie befindet   und da ist es normalerweise (wenn sich nicht gerade der Überlauf dort befindet) genau so trocken wie im übrigen Garten. 
@ Dagmar, auch sehr schön für feuchte Stellen sind Schlüsselblumen (Primula elatior, Primula veris).

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## karsten. (31. Aug. 2005)

*re*



			
				Binah schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> Aber wenn ich nicht irre ist __ Hosta und Funkie dasselbe, oder??????
> ......



Du irrst nicht !
entschuldige , bloß MEINE sind eben __ Funkien !   8) 

Hosta - Funkie - Herzblattlilie

http://www.gartenlinksammlung.de/hosta.htm


----------



## Binah (31. Aug. 2005)

Ja Klaus es ist tatsächlich an dieser Stelle eher trocken.
Krokusse würden gehen, und ich mag sie sehr.
Bei Gartenpflanzen kenne ich mich ganz gut aus.
Meine Frage zielt mehr auf den Geschmack ab.
Ist es aus eurer Sicht vertretbar "gewöhnliche" Frühlingsboten wie Krokusse, __ Märzenbecher oder Schlüsselblumen an den Teich zu pflanzen?
Oder gibt es da etwas spezielles, ich denke an die Orchideenprimel (habe ich zwar schon, aber die ist doch ein Teich-Geheimtipp).

Viele Grüße,
Dagmar


----------



## Klaus (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Dagmar, solange es dir gefällt, ist alles vertretbar wäre auch ziemlich langweilig, wenn jeder Teich gleich  aussehen würde. Neben meinen Teich stehen z.b verschiedene __ Rhododendron, das sind normalerweise Hochgebirgspflanze die keine Staunässe vertragen (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen), und haben, wenn man es streng nimmt nichts am Teich zusuchen. 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------

